
Scientists have captured photos of deer gnawing on human skeletal remains - curtis
http://gizmodo.com/a-deer-was-caught-gnawing-on-human-remains-and-the-end-1794963595
======
justinclift
Pretty much a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14277005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14277005).

